# Angeln auf Kreta ?



## Raver0008 (26. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Ich mache nächsten Monat Urlaub auf Kreta, habe aber leider keine Ahnung wie es dort mit angeln aussieht!?! Kann mir jemand Infos zu Regeln, Kosten oder Gewässern geben? Wäre Euch dankbar dafür!

Petri Heil

Danny


----------



## angeltreff (26. Juli 2002)

Da kommt wohl in erster Linie das Angeln im Meer in Betracht. Und das ist in Kreta vollkommen frei - keine Erlaubnis nötig.

Fangen tut man da sicher die üblichen Mittelmeerfische, also Meeräschen, Meerbrassen, Hornhechte, Lippfische, Meeraale, Muränen oder Stachelmakrelen.


----------



## Excalibur (26. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

War auch eben auf Kreta. Habe dort einigen Einheimischen beim angeln zugeschaut. Die haben aber nur sehr kleine (max. 10cm) Fische rausgezogen. Kenne mich mit Meeresfischen nicht so aus, sahen aber wie barschartige aus. Ich war dann noch ein paar mal tauchen, habe aber auch nur vereinzelt große Zackenbarsche gesehen, sonst auch nur den Kleinkram...

Fazit: Ich bin eher skeptisch, ob es sich lohnt vom Ufer aus zu angeln, habe aber Boote gesehen, die Angeltouren anbieten. Das wäre dann vermutlich lukrativer. Wo soll´s denn hingehen?


----------



## Raver0008 (26. Juli 2002)

Hmm, das mit dem Meeresangeln klingt doch schonmal ganz gut! Gibt es dort evtl. auch die Möglichkit zum Big Game ?

Petri Heil


----------



## seerose (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Habe auch vor nächstes jahr nach kreta zufliegen.Würde dann aber versuchen
mit einem ortsansässigen berufsfischer mitzufahren.Könnte mir vorstellen mal das angeln von einer anderen seite kennen zulernen.Von land aus rechne ich nicht mit tollen fängen,kann mich aber auch irren.

         Gruss Peter#6


----------



## prinzi-butt (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

moin, moin,
auf meeräschen kann man eigentlich immer fischen.
ich fahre ohne angel niemals in urlaub, egal wo es auch hingeht.
eine reiserute, eine rolle, etwas schnur und blei und verschiedene haken mit öhr zum anbinden hab ich immer dabei. 
alles andere kann man vor ort besorgen
viel erfolg

sorry, sehe gerade, dass du schon wieder da sein musst.
hoffe dass du angeln konntest und auch was gefangen hast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

War auch auf Kreta und war da mal mit dem Hausmaeister der nlage mit zum Angeln.
Nur Klienfisch, die Küstengewässer sind "tot", weil nach Angaben des Hausmeisters sehr lange mit Dynamit gefischt wurde (Zitat: Schau Dir mal die vielen Fischer mit fehlenden Fingern/Händen an).
Die auf den Fischmärkten zu sehenden Fische kommen nach dessen Angaben fast alle aus Italien.
Anglerisch ist Kreta mit Sicherheit nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## ThomasRö (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

War im April auf Kreta, habe zahlreiche Angler beobachtet die aber nicht wirklich gute Fische gefangen haben, ich habe bei einigen Versuchen in einem Hafen einige ca. 15cm lange Fische erbeuten können, was aber nicht gerade überragend ist . Habe auch ein Schild gesehen wo auf Angelkutter für Hobbyangler hingewiesen war!


----------



## MichaelB (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Moin,

erwähnte Kleinfische sind wohl wirklich eine Art Barsche und schmecken super gut! Ich habe sie auch diesen Sommer mit der Handangel vom Strand aus gefangen :g 

Meeräschen gehen besser in Hafenbecken - sie heißen dort Κεφαλοσ und erfreuen sich ob ihrer Ernährungs-Gewohnheiten nicht grad großer Beliebtheit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Philipp_do (10. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Hi
Habe im Urlaub auf Kreta im HAfen schon Meeräschen, Hornhechte und einen guten Dolphin gefangen!
Dolphin und Hornhecht auf Blinker.
Gruß Philipp


----------



## Flußbarschfan (11. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

War beruflich schon ein paar mal in Kreta , die Angeltouren mit den Booten kannst Du Dir sparen - die Küstengewässer sind tatsächlich leer gesprengt. Aber die Meeräsch in den Häfen kann ich nur empfehlen - leichtes Gerät, Schwimmbrot und ab geht die Post - nebenbei ein paar Fetzen auf Grund oder an der Pose und Du fängst besagte Barsche - einen Dolfin zu fangen ist aber eher als Seltenheit zu betrachten. Meeräschen schmecken aber auch ganz gut - die Griechen mögen sie aber tatsächlich nicht. Keine Ahnung warum?  |kopfkrat  Kannst ja mal ne Fliegenrute mitnehmen und dann wirst Du sehen, was eine Meeräsche alles kann - super Drill garantiert! #6


----------



## MichaelB (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Moin,





			
				Flußbarschfan schrieb:
			
		

> die Griechen mögen sie aber tatsächlich nicht. Keine Ahnung warum? |kopfkrat


 Das wird daran liegen, daß die sich wohl von allem Dreck und Fäkalien ernähren, die in den Hafenbecken so umher dümpeln |uhoh: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Flußbarschfan (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Schmecken aber nicht schlecht, zumindestens mit viel Ouzo dazu  !!!


----------



## drogba (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

also auf wolfsbarsch ist es auf jeden fall ein versuch wert aber nicht blinker oder so sonder mit so speziellen kleinen gummiködern die haben die da im angelschäft überalle.
 die wölfe heissen "lawraki"einfach den händler fragen auf english und der wird dir sicher was richtiges geben.was ist den ein dolphin ist das ne goldmakrele?wenn ja dann kann das eigentlich nur ne sehr junge oder sehr dumme makrele gewesen sein die du gefangen hast also bei uns in italien fangen wir die nur weit draussen vom land aus habe ich nich nie eine gefangen obwohl ich schon"profi "angler auf thune und goldmakrelen bin.


----------



## gerätenarr (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Das wird daran liegen, daß die sich wohl von allem Dreck und Fäkalien ernähren, die in den Hafenbecken so umher dümpeln |uhoh:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Gia su, @MichaelB !
Elinas ise????



Hallo,
ich war auch viermal auf Kreta am Amoudarastrand. Das dort alles leer gefischt sein soll, habe ich auch gehört, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. In dem Hotel "Appollonia" am Ende vom Amoudarastrand war ich zweimal.
Am Tage beim Schnorcheln sieht man, dass es nicht stimmt. Es schwimmen Schwärme von 50 cm und mehr großen Meeräschen um einen herum. Das Gebiet direkt am Strand (etwas rechts) ist so Fischreich, weil dort sich eine Flußmündung befindet. Das Wasser von dem Fluß ist sehr kalt und klar aus den Bergen. An dem gleichen Fluß beim Hotelausgang über die Straße Richtung obenliegender Taverne/Supermarkt liegt eine kleine Brücke. Dort war in der Dämmerung der Fluß voller kleiner Fische, welche dann zu dieser Zeit gejagt wurden von einer Menge großer Aale. Die Touristen neigten sich über das Geländer der Brücke und beobachteten das Schauspiel.
Ich war auch nachts mit einem Einheimischen etwa 50-100 m weit raus auf dem Meer, und wir haben jede Menge Meerbrassen(auf Garnelenstückchen) gefangen. Ich habe davon keine gegessen, da ich Verpflegung im Hotel hatte.
Die Fische sollten aber sehr schmackhaft sein.


----------



## ollidi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Beim Schnorcheln siehst Du einige Fische oder auch Fischchen.
Die Einheimischen angeln auch oft von Steinbuhnen mit langen Ruten. So eine Art Wasserkugel als Wurfgewicht und Weißbrot als Köder.


----------



## drogba (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

die wasser kugeln sind aber schon handgross und auch nur an einer seite befästigt!


----------



## FroDo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*



> Kannst ja mal ne Fliegenrute mitnehmen und dann wirst Du sehen, was eine Meeräsche alles kann - super Drill garantiert!



Das thema interessiert mich. Bin schon oft an den meeräschen verzweifelt - ohne fliegenrute. Welche fliegenmuster würdest du denn empfehlen. Nachgebildete brotflocken oder grüne algenmuster? Mit schwimmbrot und algen hab ich schon meeräschen überlisten können - ob das auch mit nachbildungen geht ?


----------



## drogba (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

ich würde es auf jeden fall mit ner troocken fliege probiren da normaler weise die meeräschen die nahrung von der oberfläche saugen wie z.b brotflocken


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Moin,

meine Beobachtungen waren genau anders herum, auf dem Peloponnes angeln die Griechen mit Feeder-Ruten auf Grund...#c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Also auf Meeräschen mit der Fliege würd ich erstmal ordentlich mit Brot anfüttern und denn irgendne kleine fliege nehmen (trocken oder nur gaanz langsam sinkend ) die irgendwie nach Brot aussieht .Rehhaar ist da n ganz gutes Material .
Würd allerdings eher trocken fischen hat man zwar weniger bisse aber dafür ne etwas größere Chance den Fisch zu Haken .

Ansonsten kann man auch die Meeräschen die Poller , Steine , Booten oder was auch immer abnagen mit so ziehmlich jeder Nymphe fangen . Wie die nu genau aussieht ist eigentlichz ziehmlich wurscht hauptsache man führt sie ziehmlich dicht vor den Fisch vorbei ...


----------



## ThomasRö (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Also ich weiss nicht was alle mit den Meeräschen haben-ich hab in Spanien satt gefangen, und die werden wohl woanders nicht ganz anders sein!


----------



## drogba (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

was auch gut geht ist das "reiss" angeln .sieht wie folgt aus :ne normale stiprute mit gummizug 20 mono als hauptshcnurr dann nen blei um die 10gr auf die hauptschnurr ein wirbel einbinden dass vorfach am besten ne 18 und ein drilling als haken . über den drilling kommt dann weichgelutschetes brot schön fest kneten am forfach und dann einfach kurz über dem grund anbieten(in häfen) sobal man merkt das etwas grosses zupft anschlagen und schon habt ihr den fisch "fast" gehakt allerding meistenst am maul oder ihr verliert ihn . machen die meisten angler am mittel meer zumindest bei uns .oft sind es auch sehr grosse meeräschen die beissen.am besten in einen sher grossen hafen ghen der etwa 10 meter tief ist oder wo auch die grossen fähren anlegen dort sind die chancen sehr gut auch andere fische und vorallem grosse zu fangen.


----------



## Huti (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

ich will im urlaub nach kreta welchen köder (montage) und was angelt man da ?


----------



## friggler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Kommt auf die Küste und Jahreszeit an...

Mit Brot (Schwimmbrot) auf Meeräschen, oder wie wir Garnelen gesammelt und gesalzen auf div. verschiedene Arten. Tintenfisch oder Fischstücken.
In Heraklion angeln die sogar von der Mole aus auf Thun (mit 2-3km langen Leinen). Die Mole ist ein absoluter Top Platz...
Dort kann man auch gut mit Blinker oder Mefowobbler auf Räuber gehen.

Ich hatte mittlere Spinn und Grundruten. Z.B. Rhino DF Specialist Lake 3,6m 10-55g Wg Quantum Hypercast 3m 80g Wg und eine kräftigere bis 100g und kam damit bestens zurecht. An der Südkuste ist schwereres Geschirr angesagt (wurde mir von Einheimischen gesagt)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Wasserpatscher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*



Flußbarschfan schrieb:


> ... einen Dolfin zu fangen ist aber eher als Seltenheit zu betrachten.


 
Ab August kommen die Dorados (Dorado, Dolphin Fish oder Goldmakrele) in die Nähe der Ufer. Ich habe trotz aller Unkenrufe (leergefischt, Dynamit...) meine Fliegenrute mitgenommen und bin bei einem Fischer auf's Boot gekommen. 

Zwei wunderschöne und äusserst kampfstarke Dorados waren der Fang einer morgendlichen Angelrunde von einer guten Stunde.


----------



## Maok (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Dickes Petri! :m


----------



## Mikeopike (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

*Angeln auf Kreta*

  Liebe Boardies,

  im Oktober 2010 habe ich eine Woche mit Kind und erneut schwangerer Frau auf Kreta verbracht. Angesichts dieser Situation verbot es sich, in der knappen Zeit dort zu angeln, um sozialen Spannungen nicht unnötig den Boden zu bereiten. Aber: Ich bin dort mit offenen Augen unterwegs gewesen, und davon habt nun zumindest Ihr etwas, falls Ihr auch vorhabt, auf Kreta Zeit zu verbringen und sie im Gegensatz zu mir selbstbestimmt (=angelnd) gestalten könnt. Ich weiß, es ist kurios, wenn man im Urlaub gar nicht geangelt hat und trotzdem einen Bericht darüber zusammenstellt, aber angesichts der wenigen Informationen hilft es vielleicht. Aus dem Internet sind kaum Erkenntnisse über das Angeln auf Kreta zu gewinnen. Viele davon beruhen auf bloßen Vermutungen, so z. B. Tipps für Angelstellen. Dazu kann ich nun aus eigener Wahrnehmung ein paar etwas fundiertere Aussagen abgeben.

  Zunächst zum Rechtlichen: Für das Meeresangeln benötigt man keinen Angelschein, wenn es vom Ufer ausgeübt wird. Vom Boot und im Hafen ist eine Lizenz erforderlich, erhältlich bei der Hafenbehörde. Da die Angaben im Internet hierzu aber widersprüchlich sind, weise ich auf folgenden Auszug einer Internetseite hin: 

  „Die *Sportfischerei* ist seit 1996 einheitlich in allen Staaten der EU, so auch in Griechenland, für Ausländer verboten. Nur die Einheimischen des jeweiligen Landes dürfen mit entsprechenden Fanglizenzen der Fischerei auf See nachgehen. Es ist lediglich erlaubt, von der Küste aus zu angeln, wenn man einen Angelschein vorweisen kann. Weitere Auskünfte erteilen die Hafenämter (Hafenpolizei). Für die Möglichkeit, im Kournas-See bei Georgioupoli zu angeln und über eventuelle Angelsperren erkundigen Sie sich bitte bei der örtlichen Touristenpolizei. *Touristenpolizei* (Tel. 171). Letztere ist sowohl Polizei als auch Touristeninformation und deshalb für Urlauber am nützlichsten.“(http://www.cretadeluxe.com/de/info_sport.htm)

  Im Süßwasser zu angeln erschien so gut wie sinnlos, da im Oktober – nach einem heißen Sommer – zumindest die Flüsse kaum genug Wasser führten, um Fische zu beherbergen. Es gibt zwar zwei etwas größere Seen und einige kleinere stehende Gewässer, aber auch hier ist die Auswahl äußerst dünn. Einer der bekanntesten Seen ist der Lake Kourna bei dem Ort Mouri, im Nordwesten der Insel. Er ist stark verkrautet und am Nordufer sehr flach. Der See sieht aus, wie ein Top-Raubfischgewässer. Man kann sich darin bestens Forellen, Schwarzbarsche, Welse oder Hechte vorstellen, das Gewässer wäre wie geschaffen für einen entsprechenden Besatz. Es sind massenhaft kleine Fische drin, das Wasser ist sehr klar und am Südufer befindet sich eine tief abfallende Kante. An der tiefsten Stelle ist der See 22 m (= 74 ft.) tief. Aber: Ich bin mit dem Tretboot über den See geschippert und habe anschließend den Bootsvermieter befragt. Er sagte, Raubfische gäbe es in dem See überhaupt keine, dafür jede Menge heimische Wasserschlangen, Schildkröten und bedrohte Vogelarten, weshalb das Angeln im ganzen See strengstens untersagt sei (Naturschutzgebiet). 

  Der oben zitierte Auszug der Internetseite impliziert zwar das Gegenteil, aber was soll ich sagen: Dort hat absolut niemand geangelt, das Südufer darf nicht betreten werden, weil Schutzgebiet und warum sollte der Typ mich anlügen? Falls Ihr bei der Touristenpolizei wider Erwarten doch eine andere Auskunft erhaltet, wünsche ich viel Erfolg beim Angeln. 

  Der Lake Zaros nahe dem gleichnamigen Ort liegt ca. 40 km südwestlich von Heraklion etwas unterhalb der Mitte der Insel und beherbergt zwar Regenbogenforellen, die gehören aber zu dem Gasthaus am See, wo auch ihr Herrchen, der Jausenwirt wohnt. Vielleicht lässt er ja mit sich reden und Ihr dürft Euch einen Fisch aus dem See rausangeln, unter welchen Bedingungen auch immer.  

Gleiches gilt für den Amoudara-Fluss, der im Westen von Heraklion, 300 m östlich vom Pankritio-Stadion, ins Meer fließt. Dieser Fluss hatte im Gegensatz zu anderen Rinnsalen, die wir gesehen haben, zwar genug Wasser, aber das Angeln ist auch dort verboten, der Fluss ist innerorts sogar eingezäunt und Schilder weisen darauf hin. Lediglich an seiner Mündung dürfte das Angeln erlaubt und Erfolg versprechend sein.
   Dann gibt es 7 km westlich von Heraklion, bei Skafidaras noch den Almiros River, der dort ins Meer läuft, der sieht auch sehr gut aus. Aber auch in diesem Fluss ist das Angeln verboten (http://www.cretetouristguide.gr/index.php/en_US/news/90/53). 

Ebenso läuft ca. 10 km östlich von Chania ein Fluss in eine Meeresbucht. Der Ort, der 2 km westlich von der Mündung liegt, heißt Kalami, östlich von der Mündung liegt Kalives. Den Namen des Flusses konnte ich leider nicht ausfindig machen, wahrscheinlich heißt er River Kalami. 
  Je nach Wasserstand könnte auch die Mündung des Georgioupoli River beim gleichnamigen Ort interessant sein. Der Fluss selber führte so wenig Wasser, dass ich nur Schildkröten ausmachen konnte. Angeblich gibt es dort Regenbogenforellen, aber das kann ich aus eigener Wahrnehmung nicht bestätigen. Außerdem würde es mich wundern, wenn man dort ausnahmsweise angeln dürfte, denn offenbar hat niemand auf Kreta ein Interesse daran, die Insel unter diesem Aspekt für Touristen attraktiv zu machen oder die Süßwasserfischerei ist komplett in privater Hand.

Zwischenergebnis: Süßwasserangeln kann man auf Kreta so gut wie abhaken, wenn man legal bleiben möchte.   
  Zum Meeresangeln: In Rethymnon gibt es einen venezianischen Hafen (völlig verdreckt, wird trotzdem beangelt) und den Fährhafen, dessen Mole aber für Nichtfahrgäste gesperrt ist. Östlich davon befindet sich jedoch ein Yachthafen, innerhalb oder außerhalb dessen man theoretisch angeln könnte. Dort waren nur Ölsardellen zu sichten. Fischprotokoll unter anwesenden Zeugen: Innerhalb einer halben Stunde kam dort eine einzige fingerlange Sardine vorbeigeeilt.

Besser sieht es unterhalb der venezianischen Festung aus: Entlang der Küste findet man dort durchgehend Riffe, tiefes, sauberes Wasser und auch ein paar einheimische Angler.   
Die besten Eindrücke habe ich in Chania gesammelt. Das Wasser im Hafen ist sehr sauber, es gibt massenhaft Meeräschen und in den Abendstunden konnte ich direkt an der Mauer etliche Aktionen beobachten, bei denen die Barrakudas von unten hochkamen, um zu rauben.    
  Die Meeräschen sind zahlreich aus dem Wasser geflogen, als hätte unter ihnen jemand eine Sprengladung gezündet. In den Jagdpausen konnte man die Barrakudas zu 5-6 Exemplaren in der Tiefe ihre Kreise ziehen sehen. Sie waren zwischen 50 – 60 cm groß (Mittelmeerbarrakuda). 

In Chania fand ich auch den für meine Begriffe einzigen Angelladen mit netter und kompetenter Bedienung. Er liegt von der Straße „Tsouderon“ kommend in der Straße „Skridlof“, ca. nach 100 m auf der rechten Seite. Dort erfuhr ich vom Besitzer Folgendes: Bei der Frage nach Süßwasserangeln winkte er ab – macht keiner, geht nicht, ist nicht. Im Flugzeug und bei der Gepäckausgabe habe ich zwar Leute gesehen, die gezielt zum Angeln nach Kreta geflogen sind und ihre Rutentaschen dabei hatten, aber ich quatsch ja nicht jeden einfach so an, auf was er im Urlaub wo angelt, also kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anders bessere Informationen und stellt sie hier ein ...   
  Im Laden gab es ein gutes Ködersortiment für’s Meeresangeln auf Großwild wie auch für den Molenstipper. Diverse Gummijigs zum Schleppen waren ebenso erhältlich wie Wobbler und Naturköder wie z. B. Sarda (=Sardinenpaste) oder Schalentiere im Glas für die Amateure, die nur im Urlaub angeln und es nicht besser wissen; frische Köder dürften wie immer besser sein, wenn man fangen möchte. Interessant war ein dreiteiliges Hornhechtimitat von ca. 15 cm Länge als Wobbler zum Werfen oder Schleppen. Meine Sammelleidenschaft konnte ich dieses Mal aber im Zaum halten, zumal zuhause schon genug Anschauungsmaterial ohne konkreten Nutzwert gelagert wird. Der Besitzer meinte auf meine Frage nach Wolfsbarschen: „Oh, there’s enough of them!“ An den Flussmündungen die Wasser führen und in’s Meer gehen, seien sie abends gut zu fangen. Im Übrigen sei es kaum möglich, vom Ufer aus brauchbare Fische zu fangen. Ich selbst habe beim Tauchen vom Strand aus tagsüber nur 5  große Meeräschen gesehen (+ 60cm) und ansonsten keinerlei Fisch, aber wer weiß, vielleicht sieht das in der Nähe von Felsen oder Molen bzw. nachts oder sehr früh morgens schon völlig anders aus. Ein Angelbruder von mir war z. B. fast zeitgleich auf dem griechischen Festland (Chalkidiki) und hat dort früh morgens nach dem Sonnenaufgang mehrere große Goldmakrelen auf Wobbler vom Ufer aus gefangen. Er hatte auch Nachläufer bis vor die Füße, die dann abdrehten. Falls Euch das auch passiert: Schneller kurbeln, nicht langsamer, dann kommt vielleicht doch noch der Biss. Immer ab Mitte August/September sind diese Fische an bestimmten Abschnitten in Wurfweite zum Ufer, Fische von +60 cm. Dort jagen sie Meeräschen und Hornhechte, deshalb empfiehlt  sich auch das entsprechende Wobblerimitat oder eine entsprechende Fliegenrute, mit der dort auch Barrakudas, Hornhechte, Wolfsbarsche und Meeräschen beangelt werden können.

  Der Ladenbesitzer zeigte mir in einem Buch die Großfischarten, die man vom Boot aus fangen kann: Goldmakrele, Amberjack, Thun und Zackenbarsch sind u. a. je nach Jahreszeit neben den allfälligen Barrakudas zu fangen, er ist bei der Charter eines Bootes gern behilflich. Als ich ging, kaufte ich in dem Laden noch einen aufblasbaren Plastikfisch für meine kleine Tochter, um ihre Wartezeit zu entschädigen und damit endet auch mein Beitrag. 

  Falls Ihr nach Kreta reist und dort fischen wollt, wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg und hoffe, meine Infos sparen Euch etwas Zeit und helfen – yassou!

  Mikeopike


----------



## postmann2002 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Hallo, komme gerade aus Kreta/Kolymbari (nordwest).
Habe dort mit meinem Sohn (9) und meinem Neffen (8) paar mal geangelt.
Da ich nur 2 Teleskopruten dabei hatte, kaufte ich meinem Neffen eine 3m Bambusrute mit bischen Schnur dran... 
Nachdem wir im Kolymbari-Hafen angekommen sind (es war ca. 20Uhr) und wir ca. 50m auf dem Damm über die Steinpackungen kletterten, kamen wir endlich an. Das Wasser war super klar... man konnte schätzungsweise 4m reingucken. Es tummelten sich unzählige Fische bis ca. 30cm dort.
Nun gut... ich präparierte zuerst die Bambusrute mit einem Schwimmer bischen Blei und 3`er Hacken, den ich mit einer Garnele bestückte.
Danach präparierte ich die Tele meines Sohnes.
Als ich mit meiner Rute beschäftigt war, schrie mein Neffe (mit der Bambusrute) wie wild... ich dachte erst er hätte einen Hänger, aber dann zug er eine ca. 50cm lange Muräne raus... krass dachte ich!!! Die Kinder waren "außer Häusschen". Danach fingen die Kinder noch 2 ca. 30cm lange barsch-ähnliche Fische. Wir warfen alle wieder rein.
Leider hatten wir an diesem Abend keine Kamera dabei.
Ich selbst habe nichts gefangen, weil ich mit Kunstködern auf Raubfische (Baracuda) geangelt habe, aber nchts biss an.
Die nächste Angelsession machten wir mit dem ganzen familiären Anhang an einer Stelle, wo man direkt mit dem Auto ranfahren konnte...
Aber keinen Fisch gefangen... obwohl wir viele kleine gesehen und sie auch gebissen haben... sie wollten den Köder aber nicht richtig nehmen.
Dieser Platz war auch sehr stark befischt (bequeme Erreichbarkeit)... deshalb vielleicht die vorsichtigen Bisse.

Ich denke, daß die Kinder diesen aufregenden Urlaub (aus anglerischer Sicht) nie vergessen werden.

zur Info: wir waren mitte Juli für ne Woche dort.

Mfg


----------



## fischbär (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Ich bin soeben auf Kreta gelandet. Im Gepäck: neue Kastking Meeresrute und Sharky 2 Rolle. Habe Grund-, Posen-, und Spinangelzubehör dabei. Wohne in Georgiopoulis. Letztes mal gab es viele Fische beim Tauchen und Forellen in der Bachmündung.
Was gibt es denn aktuell für Tipps? Bringt Spinangeln vom Ufer etwas? Welche Tageszeit ist gut? Und vor allem: welche Köder und wo kaufe ich sie? Für den Notfall sind Angelmais und Forellenteig dabei.


----------



## Mett (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich bin soeben auf Kreta gelandet. Im Gepäck: neue Kastking Meeresrute und Sharky 2 Rolle. Habe Grund-, Posen-, und Spinangelzubehör dabei. Wohne in Georgiopoulis. Letztes mal gab es viele Fische beim Tauchen und Forellen in der Bachmündung.
> Was gibt es denn aktuell für Tipps? Bringt Spinangeln vom Ufer etwas? Welche Tageszeit ist gut? Und vor allem: welche Köder und wo kaufe ich sie? Für den Notfall sind Angelmais und Forellenteig dabei.




Die beste Tageszeit zum Meeresangeln ist immer zur Dämmerung (eine Stunde vorher, eine nachher), Morgens und Abends.

Wie es aktuell und in der Gegend aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich bin Ende Juli auf Kreta und werde es mit diversen Spinnzeug und Grundangeln abseits der belebten Stellen versuchen.

Ich habe mir dein Ziel angesehen, ich würde es auf dem langen Ausleger neben der Flussmündung versuchen bzw. weiter nördlich an den Felsen nach einen brachbaren Spot Ausschau halten.

Wäre Klasse wenn ein Bericht von dir folgt :m


----------



## fischbär (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Tja. Pustekuchen. Noch schlechter als Mallorca letztes Jahr. Beim Schnorcheln sieht man zwar sehr viele verschiedene Arten Meeresbewohner aber die Dichte ist gering. Bei Georgiopolis gibt es relativ viele Meeräschen, insbesondere in den beiden Flussmündungen. Evtl. Forellis in der kleineren, können aber auch Meeräschen sein.
Die meisten Fische tummeln sich um die Spitze hinter der kleinen Kapelle im Meer. Allerdings nur so ca. bis 50 m Abstand. Weiter draußen ist das Meer LEER. Völlig. Ist auch kein Wunder. Die Fischer fischen direkt vor der Mündung mit riesigen Netzen. Alles leergefegt. Einheimische habe ich jetzt zwei Tage beim Spinangeln gesehen. Länglicher Blinker, 10 cm in blau. Hat aber niemand was gefangen in den Stunden um die Dämmerung als ich da war. Außer der Freunde die nachts mit einem Netz die ganzen kleinen Meeräschen am Ufer rausgeholt haben. Mit der Einstellung müssen sie sich nicht wundern das ihr Fisch aus Italien und die Kalamari aus Indien kommen.
Meerbrassen gibt es, aber halt nicht sonderlich groß und nicht sonderlich viele. Habe eine 5 cm Geißbrasse gefangen bisher. rofl.
Köder Seeringelwurm. Angelladen gibt es in Chania mehrere. Einfach nach fishing tackle Chania suchen. War bei dem ifishing.gr Laden. Klein aber ok.
Aktuell sind die Wellen zu hoch. Berichte sobald es sich legt.


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Moin,
Fisch ist sicher vorhanden und auch die Meeräschen sind Futter für viele Räuber. Allerdings bist du jetzt auch in der Zeit des Trubel und Halligallis dort...Boote und Jetski verscheuchen xen Fisch. 
Bedeutet weit vor Sonnenaufgang und/oder abseits suchen. 
Beim schnorcheln - geh mal tiefer und in die Löcher und Spalten; )
Mittelmeer ist nicht Norwegen und verlangt viel mehr vom Angler ab.
Zumal vim Ufer aus.
Das Fischer-ge-bashe nervt.
Lg
PS die "Blinker" - waren das eventuell Castingjigs (gr."Zokker")?? an stärkeren Kombos? Falls nicht geb ich nicht viel auf die Jungs und ihre Spinnkünste.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Du musst hier immer vorsichtig sein, kennst du denn das Mittelmeer wie es unberührt sein müsste? 

Es ist ganz sicher nicht fischleer. Aber man muss die Fische suchen. Sie sind einfach nicht überall. 

Die Fischer haben sicherlich ihren Anteil daran, die tun das aber nicht um dem deutschen Urlaubsangler den Sport zu versauen, sondern weil sie ihre Familien ernähren. Und in den Netzen von so einem, der die Flussmündung zulegt ist oft erstaunlich wenig drin. 

Das Mittelmeer ist eben im Allgemeinen ein schwieriges Revier. Es ist einfach lange nicht so nährstoffreich wie z.B. der Atlantik und ist seit Jahrhunderten unter großem Befischungsdruck. Man muss schon die richtige Einstellung mitbringen. 

Gehst du denn schnorcheln, zu den Zeiten wo du angeln gehst. Wer mal früh morgens ins Wasser geht und auch in der Lage ist sich nicht mit der Lautstärke eines Motorboots zu bewegen, der sieht ganz andere Fische.


----------



## Mett (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Das es gerade in Griechenland nicht leicht ist, wird einem klar wenn man sich ein wenig umhört.
Regelung gibt es keine somit wird auch viel Jungfisch entnommen, die großen verstecken sich eben gut sonst wären sie nicht mehr da.
Schaut man auf Youtube findet man meistens den gleichen Typen der aber Profiangler ist und über viele Jahre seine Spots gefunden hat.

Materialwahl ist sicher auch eine Sache, in meinen Anfängen habe ich viel zu dicke Schur und Vorfach verwendet, auch mache Köder haben mehr Scheuch- als Lockwirkung.
Einfach viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu unterschiedlichen Urzeiten testen. 

Leicht wird es nicht, wenig erwarten und hoffen das man in der kurzen Urlaubszeit einen guten Spot findet.

Ich hoffe trotzdem auf den ein oder anderen Fisch und wenn nicht freue ich mich auf die Stunden am Wasser :g

2 Wochen noch ....


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

@Mett: Natürlich gibt es Regelungen.
Hier die Auflistung der Mindestmaße:
http://www.hcg.gr/node/275
Interessanter Weise stehen da ganz unten auch die Mindestmaße für Köder.

@fischbär:Als ich vor fast 30 Jahren dort beruflich in der Fischerei arbeitete, waren unsere Fänge -im Verhältnis zu heute- enorm.
Manche Bestände (Z.B. Seehecht und Schwertfisch) sind mittlerweile völlig eingebrochen.
Jedoch dort, wo sich die Leute um Meeresschutz kümmern, und Schutzzonen einrichten, gibt es durchaus Erholung.
Generell findet man noch Fisch, muss aber, wie die Kollegen schon sagen, wirklich suchen.
Ein Boot ist dabei von Vorteil. Ansonsten von Land aus sind die leicht zugänglichen Hotspots Häfen, Flussmündungen und Gebiete rund um Fischfarmen.
Die Uferstruktur am Mittelmeer ist teilweise nur schwer zugänglich. Und gerade in den nicht netzbefischbaren Felsuferzonen treiben sich noch die einen oder anderen Kapitalen rum. Diese Fische zu erreichen bedeutet Aufwand und mitunter Gefahr.
Alle, die ich kenne und die in Griechenland sehr erfolgreich fischen, betreiben einen Riesenaufwand. Sie kennen ihr Gewässer genau. Da kannst du, wenn du mal eben 2 Wochen Urlaub machst, nicht mithalten.
Es sei denn du gehst völlig geplant vor und arbeitest mit Anfüttern etc. vom ersten Tag an wie die Karpfenfischer.
Oder mietest dir täglich ein Boot und gehst erst mal zwei Tage mit dem Echolot scouten und befischst dann konsequent durchgehend alle gefundenen Strukturen...
So könnte das was werden, alles andere ist reines Glück...
Das Mittelmeer ist die Gegenthese zum Forellenpuff.
Wer dort fängt, dürfte überall fangen.

Tight lines! Baumi


----------



## glavoc (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Das Mittelmeer ist die Gegenthese zum Forellenpuff.
> Wer dort fängt, dürfte überall fangen.
> 
> Tight lines! Baumi



Perfek formuliert Baumi - an dir ist ein Schriftsteller verloren gegangen! 
Bestätigen mir auch alle Bekannten&Verwandten die zur See fahren und sämtliche Weltmeere gesehen haben. 
Lg


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

So'n typischer Spot bei uns:






Tight lines! Baumi


----------



## glavoc (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Schönes  Bild und geile Action! ! Sowas fehlt mir hier und gibbet auf der Insel mdines  Vaters. ..weiss der Teufel wann ich da wieder hin komm. 
Danke fürs teilen und einstellen. 
Lg


----------



## hans albers (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

hui....

schöner spot,
aber da muss man aufpassen,
 dass man nicht mal schnell baden geht..




Ps.
die kletterei ist manchmal am mittelmeer
schon die halbe miete....


----------



## fischbär (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Genau. Ich gehe natürlich viel zu ungeplant vor. Habe ja noch Family dabei. Mir würden auch ein paar Meerbrassen reichen, aber die Viecher sind halt auch super schlau und fressen nur Köder ab. War gestern in Matala. Am Felsen mit den Höhlen war viel mehr los. Da waren auch dicke Fische dabei. Konnte leider nur 30 min auf der anderen Seite angeln, bei dem Cafés. Mit Berkley Alive! Bloodworms war die Köderwahl auch eher suboptimal. Entsprechend auch keinen Biss. Hier ist es immer noch so wellig, dass an Angeln kaum zu denen ist.


----------



## fischbär (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

War heute hier: 

https://goo.gl/maps/mLpVSDEEspR2

An der Markierung steht ein alter Baum. Davor ist ein Steinfeld. Dort treiben sich ein paar Meerbrassen rum. Habe einen kleinen Riffbarsch und einen Mini-Dinni-Zackenbarsch erwischt. Schwimmen wieder. Der einzige größere Fisch ist durch Schnurbruch verloren gegangen. Als Köder erweist sich Seeringelwurm im ganzen aufs Vorfach gezogen und Kopfregion frei beweglich als ganz gut. Was mir auffällt ist dass es ohne Bissschrot viel weniger Bisse gibt. Der Wurm muss weit runter, wie es scheint.

ps: da waren auch zwei Locals mit Harpune unterwegs. Haben einen Octopus gekillt und vermutlich dann gegrillt.


----------



## glavoc (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Such dir Napf- & Purpurschnecken - kosten nix und fangen besser als fast kein käuflich zu erwerbender Köder.  Auch die Beschaffung ist oft einfacher. Dann klappt es mit den Meerbrassen.
Ich angel die mit einer simplen Handleine wie bei dir dort die KreterInnen. Sprich kräftiges Mono mit Laufblei und Haken. Die neuste hat mich kaum 3 Euro gekostet. ..mein Aufwand hält sich sehr in Grenzen,  da ich meist mehr Arbeit als Urlaub mache...daher stehle ich mich oft nur für 1, 2 Std davon- dennoch gibt es genügend Fisch für den Grill.
Mein Vorteil,  ich bin mit der Haspel von Kleinkindestbeinen an am Ufer entlang wie alle anderen Insel Kinder auch. Diese frühkindliche Prägung und Erfahrungen sind im Alter schwer zu erlernen.  Später kamen viele weitere Methoden hinzu...
Sicher das Mittelmeer ist weit leerer als zu meines Opas Zeiten,  aber auch damals hätten irgendwelche Bürger oder adligen Sportangler kaum mehr Erfolg gehabt. Schuld sind auch nicht die traditionellen Fischer und ihre Methoden- erst die industrielle Fischerei und ihre Investoren. ..
Auch wird dir nicht der griechische Kalamar serviert weil es ihn nicht mehr gibt,  sondern seil der ausm indischem Ozean halt dennoch billiger ist. ..
So wie die Frachtsegler verschwanden,  da du unter Dampf und später Treibstoff einfach viel kleinere Crews brauchst und damit billiger bist...
Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg! 
Lg


----------



## glavoc (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Hat sich hier überschnitten- Petri! 
Meereswürmer sind auch die einzigen kaufbaren Köder die sehr fängig sind.  Na also klappt doch langsam  angele auf Grund! 
Lg

Ergänzung
War heute Morgen mit zwei Handleinen los. Hatte ja noch 2 Purpur Schnecken über. 
Wie zum Beweis hier eine gute Portionsdorade mit guten 30 cm plus Fanggerät.
Lg und viel Petri


----------



## fischbär (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Habe tollen Angelladen in Chania gefunden. Hat Lebendköder und sonst exakt das was die locals nehmen. Null Schnulli. Chef spricht English:

http://maps.google.com/?q=35.493617,24.044407&hl=de&gl=de

Heute ist meine Ködernadel verloren gegangen. *******. Irgendwie fressen die Biester jetzt immer nur den Wurm ab.
Grundangeln zwischen Steinen?


----------



## glavoc (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Gegen das abfressen hilft Bait Elastic- ein Bindfaden aus Gummi. Gegen Hänger wie bei mir z.Bsp. ein Tiroler Hölzl. Dein Problem sind die ganzen Kleinfische, die dir mit ihren kleinen,  spitzen und scharfen Mäulern den doch recht weichen Wurm vom Haken fressen.  Die haben Übung darin und sind blitzschnell damit 
Drum hab ich dir auch gleich am Anfang die zähen Purpur- & Napfschneken empfohlenen. 
Da fressen die kleinen das weiche und die großen die dadurch angelockt werden dann das zähe indem der Haken versteckt ist. 
Pose angel ich am Maremed eigentlich fast  nie...
Lg


----------



## fischbär (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Habe heute hier in Georgiopoulis  draußen an der Kapelle geangelt:

35°21'57.5"N 24°15'49.6"E

https://goo.gl/maps/MP1efdU24f82

Da standen sonst die Locals. Es befindet sich an der Stelle eine Art Pool rechts vor den Felsen. Dort gab es die meisten Bisse. Trotz Wellengang kann man auf dem einen Felsen stehen. Habe 6 Fische gefangen in 1.5 h, aber meine Technik ist halt etwas rudimentär. 2 waren auch über 20 cm. Rofl. Bait Elastic? Wie verwendet man das?
Bilder lade ich hoch sobald ich schnelleres Internet habe.


----------



## fischbär (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Der gefleckte hatte eine ganze Krabbe im Maul, die bis vorn reichte.


----------



## fischbär (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Der gefleckte hatte eine ganze Krabbe im Maul, die bis vorn reichte.


----------



## glavoc (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Ahoi Fischbär
Zum Bait Elastic:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QwgWAlqhQEY
Halt hier mit Sardinien aber gleiches Prinzip. 
Ansonsten
Sehr schön- Petri! Wenn die einmal abwachsen und in die Tiefe gehen gibt das kapitale Maremed Grouper  
Freue mich für dich,  geht doch!


----------



## fischbär (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

War heute wieder in Matala. Rechts am Strand bei den Höhlen habe ich super gefangen. Bin einfach durchs Wasser gewatet und habe mich drauf gestellt. An Arten war alles dabei was es im Meer gibt. Zweibindenbrassen, Geißbrassen, Goldstriemenbrassen, Zackis, Skorpionsfisch und Viecher die ich nicht kannte. Alles keine Riesen, aber hat Spaß gemacht. Beim Schnorcheln sieht man, dass da alles voller Fisch ist. Auch viele große Fische. Auf dem Stein wo ich stand wurde auch kürzlich ein Fisch mit 3 cm großen Schuppen geschuppt.
Wenn man es auf Grund versucht, mit den reichlich vorhandenen Schnecken, könnte es da richtig abgehen. So hab ich halt 3 Euro Würmer an die Minifische verfüttert. :-D


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Petri!
Also gibt es doch noch Fisch im griechischen Meer   und jetzt wird es auch Zeit ein paar bessere für das Abendessen zu fangen 
Nimm stärkeres Monofil und geh damit auf den Grund. 
Wähl alles stabil,  auch Haken, Wirbel etc. ..früh morgens wenn noch alles schläft ist eine gute Zeit dafür. 
Drücke dir die Daumen! 
Lg


----------



## Mett (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

gut zu wissen das es doch brauchbare Fische in den Griechischen Gewässern gibt.

Vor allem weil ich mich doch auf meiner Shoppingtour ein wenig zusammenreißen wollte #d

Hat aber nicht so ganz geklappt ....


----------



## fischbär (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Evtl. geh ich heute nochmal. Tiroler hab ich leider nicht. Muß das vielleicht fürs nächste Mal aufheben. Danke aber auf jeden Fall für die tollen Tipps!


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Dann nimm halt ganz normales Blei mit Paternostermontage ...also ganz unten Blei mit dünnerer Mono, Wirbel anschließend starke Monofile mit 3 Seitenarmen...fertig. 
Versuch macht kluch...falls du nicht so früh ausm Bett kommst geh vor der Dämmerung,  richte dir den Platz ein und dann los.  Funzt och!
Viel Erfolg! 
Liabs Grüßle


----------



## fischbär (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

War heute wieder unterwegs. Habe Paternoster probiert, nur die Minifische am Grund haben geknabbert. An der Stelle in Georgiopolis ging heute echt nix. Auch nicht mit Pose. Habe Schnecken und Würmer probiert. Vielleicht waren Räuber in der Nähe. Bei uns am Hotelstrand waren dagegen relativ viele Fische an den Steinen. Konnte da nur leider nicht angeln.
Nächstes Mal bereite ich mich entsprechend Deiner Tipps vor.

Mal noch eine Frage: wie geht man das Spinfischen an? Kleinen Pilker in der Dunkelheit nah unter der Oberfläche durchziehen?
Was fängt man den da realistisch so? Hatte gestern in Matala etwas mit Wobbler hantiert, gab aber keine Bisse.


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> An der Stelle in Georgiopolis ging heute echt nix. Auch nicht mit Pose. Habe Schnecken und Würmer probiert.
> 
> Schade...wann warst den dort? Wie tief ist es da?
> 
> ...



Wie schaut es dort aus? Steiles Gefälle oder eher flach?
Dort wo ich immer fische ist es eher flach und mein Zielfisch ist der Wolfsbarsch (beim Spinnfischen). Auf Grund und Naturköder ist es die Dorade.
Spinnfischen kann uU aber doch recht anspruchsvoll im Mittelmeer sein, muß aber auch nicht. Mancher fährt zum erstenmal hin und es läuft bei ihm...ich mußte mich auch etwas durchbeissen bis es lief.

dir einen lieben Gruß
|wavey:


----------



## Carsten owl (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

reicht eine 25er Fluoro(Tragkraft 4,6 kg) als Vorfach zum Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus,oder sollte es doch etwas kräftiger sein?


----------



## hans albers (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

moin

würde schon eher 35- 40 er empfehlen...

ausser meeräschen und kleinzeugs, aber da 
kommt ja eher posen anglen in betracht...


----------



## NotEvenANibble (31. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Salute Petri Freunde!

Nächste Woche gehts nach Kreta! Nehme 2 Ruten mit zum Ansitztangeln. Ich lese immer, dass man viele Naturköder so auch Am Strand finden kann. Wo muss ich anfangen zu suchen? 

Gruss 

Nibble


----------



## Andre´ (2. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Am Strand findeste nix, die sind an den Felsen und an/ bzw unter Steinen.


----------



## Fr33 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin ab dem 11.09 für 10Tage in Kreta. Genauer bei Sissi. Vor dem Hotel ist eine Lagune angelegt mit einer Steinaufschüttung zur Meerseite hin, sollte also nicht ganz sooo schlecht sein. Hat jmd paar Tips vor Ort? ggf hab ich auch für 2-3 Tage mal ein Auto 

Ich nehn nur 2 Reisespinnruten mit. Aber auch die E-Spulen mit Mono und paar Posen und Bleie. Rest ausschließlich Wobbler, Topwater und Jigs.


----------



## fischbär (3. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Nimm irgendwas für Naturköder mit. Mit der Spinne kann das sehr schnell sehr langweilig werden.


----------



## Fr33 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Moin,

jo so ein Notfallpaket an Posen und Haken hab eh dabei. Aber hab da nicht ewig Zeit zum Angeln. Wird da ggf mal für 3x in 10 Tagen wirklich angeln gehen.


----------



## fischbär (5. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Na dann wünsche ich viel Glück. Vielleicht hat ja mal ein cuda Hunger. Spinfischen lohnt wohl besonders um die Dämmerung.


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Servus,

 Danke schonmal. Ich versuche es einfach mal. Hab diesmal mehr auf Hardbaits gesetzt und auch ein paar Jigs/Pilker dabei. Also was im weit zu werfen. Paar Gummifische packe ich noch ein und dann ist die Sache eig fertig. Blinker und Spinner hatten die beiden Male in Malle komplett versagt. Ging eig nur was auf schnell geführte Hardbaits.


----------



## Promachos (5. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Danke schonmal. Ich versuche es einfach mal. Hab diesmal mehr auf *Hardbaits *gesetzt und auch ein paar *Jigs/Pilker* dabei. Also was im weit zu werfen. Paar *Gummifische *packe ich noch ein und dann ist die Sache eig fertig. Blinker und Spinner hatten die beiden Male in Malle komplett versagt. Ging eig nur was auf schnell geführte Hardbaits.



Hallo!

Das war auch meine Taktik für den Urlaub in Griechenland und es hat gut funktioniert. Eigentlich braucht man nicht mehr als drei Hardbaits und zwei Gufis mit unterschiedlichen Jigkopfgewichten.

Gruß und viel Erfolg
Promachos


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Jo bisi mehr nehm ich schon mit. Hab 2 Reisespinnruten und halt ne schöne Auswahl an Hardbaits etc. Paar Posen nehme ich auch zur Sicherheit mal mit.


----------



## Mett (6. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreta ?*

Meinen Bericht von Kreta Juli 2017 findet ihr hier:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4711498&postcount=6021


----------

